# Where can a person buy pen blank molds?



## Fay Prozora (Mar 2, 2015)

I have ordered a beginner set for casting blanks. The stuff should be here tomorrow or the next day. I want to try casting pen blanks but for now I do have some PVC pipes and will give it a try. I have some pieces large enough for bottle stopper blanks and some that are small enough for pen blanks. This is going ot be fun to try out.. Thank you in advance.  Fay


----------



## MarkD (Mar 2, 2015)

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f172/ptownsubbie-silicone-molds-blanks-89323/


----------



## stonepecker (Mar 2, 2015)

+1 for PTOWNSUBBIE

I personally don't cast but have seen them and they look great.
You could google 'making casting molds'  There is some information on YouTube


----------



## robertkulp (Mar 2, 2015)

Another +1 for Fred Wissen's molds at PTownSubbie. I have some and they are great.
PTownSubbie.com - Silicone Molds


----------



## Skeleton2014 (Mar 2, 2015)

Ditto on PTTownSubbie and concur they are the best!  Was recommended to me last year from long time casters.
Jeff


----------



## markgum (Mar 2, 2015)

the only place  PTownSubbie


----------



## PTownSubbie (Mar 2, 2015)

Thanks all for the feedback!

Fay,

Contact me if you have any questions. I am here to answer any questions you might have also. PM me any questions and I will get you a response as soon as I can.

Thanks!


----------



## Fay Prozora (Mar 2, 2015)

Thank you every one. I will have a look and maybe tomorrow will order some. Thanks again and to you Fred. If I have any questions and such I will ask.. Fay


----------



## Fay Prozora (Mar 3, 2015)

Hey Fred, I just bought one of your molds. I like how well it looks... Thank you. I am interested in those tube in molds. They look interesting and I watched the video on it. I won't be using a pressure pot at least not as yet. I just want to see how this will go.    Thanks again   Fay


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Mar 3, 2015)

You're going to use PR right Fay?  Not alumilite.


----------



## Fay Prozora (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi Dan, I'm not sure what the PR is. I ordered the alumilite stuff but we will see what happenes. That is why I ordered a small starter kit just to try it out and see if this will be a good thing or not. If it doesn't work out then I won't feel so bad about being out very much money. Gotta learn it some how right? I can learn it one way or the other. Later today I might go down to the hobby store and see what they have. I have been watching the videos on casting and such and some of the people don't use a pressure pot. If one is needed then it will have to wait until my medical expenses are paid off. Casting can be some thing I can do at home and then take the blanks to my shop which is located at my sister's place and then I can turn them there.  I ordered some of the pigments too  and those are the powder ones so I think those will have a good shelf life until I see if I got the right stuff. Oh well we'll see what happens. I bought one of Fred's molds for the slim line pens and it is the standard one, not the in tube one.  I have a bunch of slim line pen kits and tried the polymer clay but they were over baked and they all broke so I'm scraping what is left off the pen tubes and I can reuse those tubes.   Fay


----------

